# looking to buy a TV with excellent picture quality



## sfmatthias0 (Apr 4, 2013)

My goal is to buy a TV which does not fall very far from the best picture quality (within reason) available. I guess I'll define within reason to be below the cost of 3000$ (unless I'm given a convincing reason to increase that number). I would like to drive cost down by not having many features I consider fluffy. Such things include netflix, smartness, unnecessary inputs or number of inputs, etc. I really only want an HDMI port or two and a USB for firmware upgrades. I don't care about viewing angle, I will always be in the sweet spot and do not want guests factored into it. I don't want 3d at all unless it more or less comes free with the TV, it annoys me and I never use it. I don't care how thin it is (my wall mount can take just about any weight, and if it cant take the weight I'll upgrade the mount. I want a "flat screen" but don't have any preference for LCD, LED, Plasma (though the concept alone wreaks of awesomeness), or anything else, I just want to put it on a wall, so no DLP. Other than that, thickness and weight are irrelevant. Size is 50 inches or more. I don't care at all about it's audio, I mute my TV's speakers. Sorry if this sounds abrupt, I'm just trying to be as specific as possible and waste as little of other people's time as I can. Any advice?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*First off, you get what you pay for. How much are you willing to spend?* How big is your room. How far away do you sit from the screen. What are the room lighting conditions like? Are there any windows in the room? If you have the right room and $$$ I'd suggest getting a good 3 chip DLP projector.


----------



## sfmatthias0 (Apr 4, 2013)

room is approximately 20 feet deep, 30 feet wide. There are windows involved, though I'd happily block them out. I would probably like a tv though as I like to do homework and have the lights on for other things while the TV is going. I just want it so that whenever I'm looking at the TV/screen I can see individual hair follicles and where scenes in space when watching star trek on blue ray make me want to do more of my homework (aero engineering major). I assume projectors wont get me there if the lights are on? My budget is...variable. I have a decent amount of disposable income which is matched my my enthusiasm for expensive hobbies.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Panasonic plasma is the easy recommendation. The New ZT60 is going to be out soon. That or a Mitusbishi Laservue (L75-A96) and get one while you still can. A decent 3 Chip DLP will easily cost you 10k and up.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Even a three chip projector is not going to give the kind of image that the OP sounds like he wants under lighting conditions where one can work comfortably. Besides, the original budget stated was $3000. 

The suggestion of a Panasonic PDP is sound. I am very happy with mine and if you like to watch space movies, the better blacks of a good PDP will be appreciated.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Starwars and Men in Black look incredible on a Kuro and Panasonic has bought or licensed much of that tech from Pioneer, as well as hired many of their former engineers to work on the PDP.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The addition of a Panasonic TC-P60GT50 represented a galactic upgrade over my prior Sony LCD and SXRD Microdisplay. Truthfully, my HT was slanted probably to the extreme in respect to speaker and subwoofer cost.

I would wait to see if the ZT60 is going to be what it is shaping up to be. Otherwise, a 60GT50 or 65VT50 would both be fantastic. As would an ST60 or ST50 for that matter.
Best,
J


----------

